# Birthday pen



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made this first pen for the Lady next door for her birthday. Its made of "Ike spaulted hackberry". The second pen I made for me to carry. I have no ideal what the wood is but I sure like it. I got the wood from somebody on here.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

looks like you are getting pretty good bobby,nice work


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice pens. I have some African Rhodessian Teak that resembles that second pen. Both pens are nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That "Ikeberry" makes really good lookin' pens...

The even grain in the other one is making me think maple of some kind...


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Sweet Bobby! Looks Great!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I was thinking Mesquite.
Both are mighty fine. I really like that style of pen. What's it called ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> I was thinking Mesquite.
> Both are mighty fine. I really like that style of pen. What's it called ?


It may be mesquite. The kit is a Diplomat sold by www.exoticblanks.com.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Kinda like riding a bicycle - looks like you haven't lost the touch.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You do good work Bobby.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Gary I try.


----------

